# Excel VBA and MS Access Tuition - Glasgow Area



## Mr Denove (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi All,

I am looking for tuition on the above and wondered if there was anyone in the Glasgow or surrounding area who could help?

Thanks, Stuart


----------



## Smitty (Aug 24, 2014)

What kind of help are you looking for?


----------

